# Whats your biggest bluegill?



## crappiekilla

Heres a pic of my biggest bluegill ive ever caught my friends say it was an ontario record .....But i still released it.


----------



## bluesman

That's a nice one. I am convinced that bass and panfish grow smaller up north. There's a local strip mine where all the bluegills I caught in mid may and under ice were that size. It's a healthy pond as is evident by the big snails. I live in Indiana. It's a nice fish regardless.
:beer:


----------



## crappiekilla

I agree with you 100% bluesman ...we dont get very many big bluegill down this way...... the ontario record is only 1.83 lbs and our Bass records is largemouth 10.43lbs..... we do have some nice small mouth spots. our small mouth record is 9.84lbs Is this bluegill what you guys would call a shellcracker?


----------



## Slabgrabber

crappiekilla said:


> I agree with you 100% bluesman ...we dont get very many big bluegill down this way...... the ontario record is only 1.83 lbs and our Bass records is largemouth 10.43lbs..... we do have some nice small mouth spots. our small mouth record is 9.84lbs Is this bluegill what you guys would call a shellcracker?


No, a shellcracker is a Red Eared sunfish.


----------

